# Next Monrovia Vintage Bike Ride this Saturday Feb 21st!



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2015)

Join us every 3rd Saturday of the month for a leisurely ride on some old steel around gorgeous Monrovia,CA. Meet up at Steve's shop Velocipedist on the corner on Myrtle & Foothill Blvd, just North of Old Towne at 9:00am. Grab a cup 0' Joe at Starbucks or Coffee Been across the street,  then head out about 10:00. We usually have lunch at one of several cool spots serving great food & drinks. Bring your own vintage bike or borrow one for the ride. Hope to see you there! Mike(323)365-2590


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 19, 2015)

Bump!!!! Come on down & ride this Saturday. See you there!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 20, 2015)

See you tomorrow!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 20, 2015)

I'll look coward to seeing the ride pics as I watch two inches of sleet and freezing rain hit the pavement. Rob.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Good turnout this month! Great time as always...*


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2015)

[/URL


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2015)

Food and drinks after a great ride..


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 22, 2015)

Great job on the pics Mike.  Had a lot of fun this weekend!


----------



## tikicruiser (Feb 25, 2015)

*Monrovia ride*

I'm a bit slow to post, but was Kool meeting you all and look forweard to the next ride.


----------

